# Cyclist friendly coffee shops in London?



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Taking part in Ride London on Sunday so will be in London on Saturday.

Apart from Look Mum No Hands, are there any recommendations for coffee shops that would happily stash a couple of bikes whilst we indulge in coffee? In terms of locations, not too fussy, up for a bit of a ride round London tomorrow for good coffee!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Rapha. My mate manages Spitalfields, Allpress is served. Soho club will also have bike parking and decent coffee.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

Going to have to go with Rapha as well. Not much for cycling, but that one time with friends, we came to Rapha and enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought I'd pop into Rapha, Spitalfields last year for a stage of the Vuelta. Couldn't wait to get out of the place. To many posers for my liking.


----------



## makinshaw (Jan 30, 2020)

I know this is an old topic, but most places these days seem to be cycling friendly, particularly in London. I've only had problems in Dorking and one place on the way to Windsor. Both insisted we leave our bikes about 100m away on a bike rack. We decided to find an alternative venue.

Agree with Rapha in London. Worth noting that if you work near one of the stores you can sign up the RCC for £70 and get half price coffee for 1 year (along with lots of other stuff).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rapha is shit coffee, what wheels do you have and welcome, RCC is overpriced and it's the clicky crew


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Giro in esher is rather good, serving workshop.


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

Pedal Back Cycling in West Brompton has a nice little cafe serving Girls Who Grind


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Jony said:


> Rapha is shit coffee, what wheels do you have and welcome, RCC is overpriced and it's the clicky crew


 What wheels do you have @Jony?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ridley fenix disc in blue, bit of a lump at at 9k maybe 8.8 but its had some abuse


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Jony said:


> Ridley fenix disc in blue, bit of a lump at at 9k maybe 8.8 but its had some abuse


 Nice 

Can't remember what bike I took into Rapha now, it was the day before ride London so probably my hand painted 1990s Ribble steel steed... They didn't ostracise me!


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Cycle Right in Northwood Hills is first and formost a Bike shop but they do make really good coffee and have nice homemade cakes.

Our forum owner Glenn used to run the coffee bar on Saturdays but not sure if he's still doing that ?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Look Mum No Hands is another one in Clerkenwell.


----------

